# MIAMI | Sweetbird South Residences | 199ft | 16 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Woah! Here's Starchitect Jeanne Gang's Miami Condo Tower*












> Woah ho! Take a load of early images of the residential tower being designed by starchitect Jeanne Gang/Studio Gang Architects for the Miami Design District. An (obviously Xeroxed and/or cell phone snapped) rendering of the project is to the right, while various model shots are after the jump, all via exMiami. The project, which is reportedly called Sweetbird South Residences, will include 76 condos, 20,000 square feet of retail, and 114 parking spaces, and will top out at 199 feet of height.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Real Renderings of the Design District's Newest Buildings*



> Here they are, honest-to-goodness real—not cellphone photographed—renderings of the two latest design-forward buildings in the planning stages for the Miami Design District, straight from the developer, Dacra. The tower is, of course, the new Sweetbird South Residences being designed by Studio Gang Architects, and the second (after the jump) is called the Museum Garage, and is being designed by a basketball team's worth of architects.













*Museum Garage:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*More Renderings Revealed of Studio Gang's Sweetbird South Residences, in the Design District*












> Fresh renderings of Starchitect Jeanne Gang's planned Sweetbird South Residences building in the Miami Design District have been released by the architect herself, via ArchDaily. It looks like the design has been refined a tad since earlier renderings came out, with articulation of the balcony railings, a little more organization to where the double-height balconies are, and slight changes to detailing around the ground level retail.
> 
> As the architect describes the building, according to ArchDaily, the tower will "demonstrate Studio Gang's principle of exo-spatial high-rise design in which the inside extends to the outside in a dynamic spatial arrangement.


----------

